# Fullers sold to Asahi-I feel gutted!!!



## TimL (31/1/19)

I unfortunately read today on Jim’s beer kit that Fullers brewery has been sold to Asahi.Such a shame for this to happen to such a great brewery.I hope their beers don’t get dumbed down with cheaper ingredients to cut costs by the bean counters.So much history.Was looking forward to one day getting over there and trying their beers on cask,now I just hope there’ll still be a brewery by the time I get there and the land doesn’t get sold off for apartments.Apparently Asahi want to turn London Pride into a global brand.Feel a bit gutted,the ESB is my favourite beer.


----------



## lespaul (31/1/19)

That reminds me ill have to check it out next week when im there!
If you do go there are some good pubs nearby worth checking out after. Head to the Black Lion in Hammersmith and then pub crawl down the river from there. Old ship and the Dove close by.


----------



## Ferment8 (1/2/19)

lespaul said:


> That reminds me ill have to check it out next week when im there!
> If you do go there are some good pubs nearby worth checking out after. Head to the Black Lion in Hammersmith and then pub crawl down the river from there. Old ship and the Dove close by.



Wow! That brings back memories. I lived and worked in the black lion about 28 yrs ago. Also the Rutland further up towards the bridge and a bit past the bridge at the Crab Tree. Damn i miss those pubs


----------



## TimL (1/2/19)

lespaul said:


> That reminds me ill have to check it out next week when im there!
> If you do go there are some good pubs nearby worth checking out after. Head to the Black Lion in Hammersmith and then pub crawl down the river from there. Old ship and the Dove close by.


Thanks for the heads up about those pubs mate,i’ll besure to check em out,fair while away yet though


----------



## malt and barley blues (1/2/19)

Nothing lasts forever, sad as it may be, there have been plenty of very good breweries consumed by the big corporate breweries. Some of the beers I yearn for have been swallowed up never to see the light of day again.


----------



## kuibrew (9/7/19)

this explains why I see some real fancy brews from Fullers in champagne boxes....besides if I saw a Youngs pub,that would of been my first draw card....Fullers did have a very strong distinct taste that didnt wash down well with me...


----------

